# Purex Detergent Sheets - Great for Travel



## Eileen A.

Purex has just introduced a new laundry detergent product that is great for travel.  3 in 1 laundry sheets contain detergent, fabric softener, and anti-static.  You just throw one in your washer and then transfer with your clothes to the dryer.

Easy to pack for trips (I just bought some for my trip to Kauai).  
Good for home use or trips to the laundromat as well.
Couldn't find in all stores yet but saw in Albertsons and Target.


----------



## LisaH

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM

There is a coupon on their webpage - http://bricks.coupons.com/Start.asp?tqnm=qeqxezd2115085&bt=xs&o=56539&c=PX&p=6xDl5JFy


----------



## JeffW

http://www.purex.com/purex-3-in-1/product


----------



## Gracey

Thanks alot for the great info!!!!!!!


----------



## lawren2

Purex is one of the very few detergents I can tolerate. I was very unhappy when they discontinued the detergent tabs, which were great for travel.

These new ones I'll have to give a shot!

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## pointsjunkie

i saw the commercial the other day and said this would be perfect when we go to the timeshares. going to get them tomorrow. thanks for the coupon.


----------



## dougp26364

Thanks for the heads up. Maybe we'll head by our local Target tomorrow and see if they have any in stock.


----------



## GrayFal

pointsjunkie said:


> i saw the commercial the other day and said *this would be perfect when we go to the timeshares*. going to get them tomorrow. thanks for the coupon.


Great minds think alike!  
My exact thought....

I wonder what 'regular' people think? :hysterical:


----------



## Eileen A.

Also in Walmart. 
If anyone has tried these please let us know what you
think.


----------



## dougp26364

Just stopped by Target and picked up a 20 pack for $5.99. I also noticed they had a refill (?) pack of 24 for the same price. What we purchased came with a plastic holder for the sheets. 

I'm hoping these make a big enough impact in sales that, not only do they stick around but others jump on the train. I'm not a big fan of Purex and, I'd really like to have something that's fargence/dye free if at all possible. For a weeks vacation, pretty much anything will work and these will travel much easier than me refilling the little 3 oz travel All liquid laundry detergent containers I bought last year.


----------



## UWSurfer

My wife is very sensitive to detergents and can only tollerate certain branks.  Ironically Costco's Kirkland brand of basic laundry power and the HE clear liquid reacts fine with her provided we do a second rinse of the clothes.

We have about 1/4 of a 5 gallon bucket left over when we got our Trom washer 3 years ago and bag up a couple of zip lock freezer bags whenever we head out on the road.


----------



## Eileen A.

Doug P.

Try the Pure and Clean version.  The package says
it is Hypoallergenic.  It has less dyes and fragrances
then the other "flavor".

Eileen


----------



## philemer

How the heck can they get enough detergent in a sheet to wash a  load of clothes?


----------



## DianneL

*Found them at Puiblix*

Leaving tomorrow for Island Park and Yellowstone.  Thanks for the above info on the new Purex product.  I found them at Publix and got some to take with us.

Sorry for mispelling Publix in the title.


----------



## IngridN

philemer said:


> How the heck can they get enough detergent in a sheet to wash a  load of clothes?



As well as fabric softener for the dryer cycle!  These sound fantastic, however, my guess is that they may go the way of waterless spray-on shampoo...anyone remember that one  .

Please post your experience with this product as I'm also anxious to try it on our next trip.

Ingrid


----------



## Hoc

I just don't see a huge benefit over bringing detergent.  I put enough detergent in a zip-loc bag for 2-3 loads, then put that in another zip-loc bag with 2-3 sheets of bounce.  No chance it will spill, not very heavy, and does not take up much room.  And no worries that there is not enough detergent to do a good job washing.

Put the Purex sheets in the back room with the 8-track tapes.


----------



## Transit

Has anyone used these .I was wondering how well do they work.


----------



## hefleycatz

Frank, I don't have the Purex, but I did get the Washeze sheets (same idea) to take with us next week to HRA.  Don't plan on doing much wash, but will be easy to deal with.   If I see ya, I'll let you know. 

Lee

7 days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Transit

I bought the Drops detergent for HRA but we haven't tried them.


----------



## ownsmany

I do carryon's only so these sound great for me.  I normally buy a whatever detergent is on sale at the grocery store in the area of the timeshare.  I end up doing wash every day, clothes, towels, etc.


----------



## Twinkstarr

IngridN said:


> As well as fabric softener for the dryer cycle!  These sound fantastic, however, my guess is that they may go the way of waterless spray-on shampoo...anyone remember that one  .
> 
> Please post your experience with this product as I'm also anxious to try it on our next trip.
> 
> Ingrid



I bought a pack Friday, I might try one in the wash today. Over on the DIS boards this is a multi page thread on the washer sheets. Someone tried it at home and said they work fine.


In the past I've picked up the 3oz. size bottle of ALL that I found at Target. They were good for 2 loads and worked well. Figure this will save some room in the quart baggie.


----------



## pointsjunkie

i used them on the trip to HRA in the bahamas. they are wonderful. i actually cut them in thirds because the washers are smaller than the ones at home and i was only washing towels. great invention.


----------



## IngridN

Great news.  I always bring dryer sheets with me and buy the smallest bottle of detergent whereever I'm at.  These will be much more convenient.  I'll have to wait until next year to use them as our upcoming timeshare stay is only a long weekend and long vacation later this year is hotel stays.

Ingrid


----------



## Twinkstarr

Just tried one in a load. Worked well, so I'm they are coming along to SBP in July! I'm kind of light handed with the Downey, and the clothes came out to my liking. 

The box says for a regular size load use one sheet, for a x-large load use 2.


----------



## jehb2

Hoc said:


> I just don't see a huge benefit over bringing detergent.  I put enough detergent in a zip-loc bag for 2-3 loads, then put that in another zip-loc bag with 2-3 sheets of bounce.  No chance it will spill, not very heavy, and does not take up much room.  And no worries that there is not enough detergent to do a good job washing.
> 
> Put the Purex sheets in the back room with the 8-track tapes.



I use to do this too.  Worked fine untill post 9-11.  We were going from Kauai to Oahu and they came across a can of detergent in it's original container.   When they saw the can of detergent they examined every inch of my luggage.  In the end there was no real problem but thank goodness we had arrived to the airport early.  Ever since then I've been too afraid to carry white powder in a plastic zip-lock bag in air travel.

I really really hope these sheets work out.  We take a lot less cloths adn wash a lot more often now that they charge for checked luggage.


----------



## JeffW

For those with a Walgreens (Pharmacy) nearby, they are selling a 20pk this week for $5.99, with a $2 off coupon good for a future purchase.  Certainly 30c/sheet regular price is better than the 75c-$1 that it often costs for a single use box.

Jeff


----------



## dougp26364

jehb2 said:


> I use to do this too.  Worked fine untill post 9-11.  We were going from Kauai to Oahu and they came across a can of detergent in it's original container.   When they saw the can of detergent they examined every inch of my luggage.  In the end there was no real problem but thank goodness we had arrived to the airport early.  Ever since then I've been too afraid to carry white powder in a plastic zip-lock bag in air travel.
> 
> I really really hope these sheets work out.  We take a lot less cloths adn wash a lot more often now that they charge for checked luggage.



Either you caught one on a bad day, you caught a new one that was still going by their interpratation of the book or you caught one on a power trip and overdeveloped sense of self worth. Most of the time we don't have an issue but, every once in a while we get one that feels their the FBI, CIA, and Steven Sigel all rolled into one. It really sucks when you get one of those while your just trying to make your flight.


----------



## jgirvine

dougp26364 said:


> Either you caught one on a bad day, you caught a new one that was still going by their interpratation of the book or you caught one on a power trip and overdeveloped sense of self worth. Most of the time we don't have an issue but, every once in a while we get one that feels their the FBI, CIA, and Steven Sigel all rolled into one. It really sucks when you get one of those while your just trying to make your flight.




Detergent can be a bomb additive.  So, if they know it is a powder detergent you can expect a very careful look at your luggage.


----------



## mbeach89

Just purchased @ Walmart   $5.36 w/ coupon.    Good Find!


----------



## anniemac

That's fantastic - I'm running out of my stash of detergent tabs that I hoarded when I saw them begin to disappear from stores


----------



## jehb2

jgirvine said:


> Detergent can be a bomb additive.  So, if they know it is a powder detergent you can expect a very careful look at your luggage.



Yes.  That's what they told us and a military friend confirmed.


----------



## jehb2

I had difficulty printing a coupon both at home and at the library.  So I called Purex and they were more than happy to send me one via US mail.


----------



## TamaraQT

*Detergent*

Forgive me, but I find it hilarious that people actually carry detergent with them. I never thought of it as something to pack. The TS usually provide enough for a load or two. Walmart, Target, Walgreens are usually very close by. I would much rather spend $5 or less on some detergent & fabric softener. I guess everyone can't use everthing, but I pick up a $1.99 bottle of cheap detergent and cheap softener. I just dont see it being worth the savings for the risk of having your clothes ruined by leaking or security check. I watch my pennies too, but is it really worth the hassle? However, for vacation in July, I will look for those purex sheets. Those are worth packing. I am sure you pay $1 or more for a mere 3oz bottle of powder or liquid detergent, when you can get a cheap 32oz bottle $2. Just doesnt seem worth it to bring your own. But, of course, that is just my opinion.


----------



## Noni

We go to Grand Cayman for 2+ weeks with two grandchildren, no Walmart, etc. on island.  I wash a small load at least every other day.


----------



## TamaraQT

Noni said:


> We go to Grand Cayman for 2+ weeks with two grandchildren, no Walmart, etc. on island. I wash a small load at least every other day.


 
Maybe that's what I am misunderstanding. There is no conveniences of having stores to purchase at every resort and that's why people bring it along. I never considered the possibility of going somewhere that didn't have the conveniences timeshares usually provide. Must be very expensive to eat all meals in restaurants for 2 weeks. If there are no stores to purchase food items, then I guess detergents and such are definitely out the window. Oh my!!!! I also purchase lysol to spray and wipe down everything. I buy THAT when I am there too. I couldnt imagine not being able to do that either.  

Well, I guess I will make sure I do not make any travel plans anywhere I cannot shop for my conveniences. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## JeffW

I think it comes down to wanting to try to save money by bringing whatever non-perishable items you can.  For those of use who are thrifty, you neither want to pay a lot for a small (travel-size amount), nor pay regular price for larger quantities, when you end up leaving most of it.  

People can't bring milk with them (needs refridgeration), cereal tends to get squashed, aerosol cans are I think a no-no, so laundry are one area that could can bring down.  

Jeff


----------



## Twinkstarr

TamaraQT said:


> Maybe that's what I am misunderstanding. There is no conveniences of having stores to purchase at every resort and that's why people bring it along. I never considered the possibility of going somewhere that didn't have the conveniences timeshares usually provide. Must be very expensive to eat all meals in restaurants for 2 weeks. If there are no stores to purchase food items, then I guess detergents and such are definitely out the window. Oh my!!!! I also purchase lysol to spray and wipe down everything. I buy THAT when I am there too. I couldnt imagine not being able to do that either.
> 
> Well, I guess I will make sure I do not make any travel plans anywhere I cannot shop for my conveniences. Thanks for the info!!!



I buy travel size packs of Clorox wipes at Target and put them in my carry-on. Plus I like travelling with detergent I know cleans well and doesn't irritate my skin or my sons. Tried the Purex stuff the other week and it passed with flying colors. 

I travel to places in the US, but I don't like to have to go look for stuff ASAP. 

I just purchase stuff food when we get to our location.


----------



## Noni

Tamara,

We were discussing detergent, not groceries.  There are great, well stocked, grocery stores in Grand Cayman.  You can almost anything that you would buy in a grocery store in the U.S., albeit, much more expensive due to the importation of almost all products.  

You mentioned how expensive it must be to eat out for 2 weeks.  You are probably right, but we usually eat one meal per day out.  That is our choice.  There are many good restaurants in Grand Cayman and we try to hit all we can.  That is part of our vacation expense.  We would be missing a lot if we chose to eat in all the time.  We have many high quality restaurants in Houston, so we choose wisely here in Cayman and are very seldom disappointed.  My husband and granddaughter are scuba divers, so that is part of our expense.  That is one of the reasons we come here each year.  

I think each family should choose their vacation destination.  We have other forms of vacation, car trips, cruises, etc., but scuba diving plays a big part in our vacation plans.  To each his own.  I have been many "great diving" (his words) places with my husband and believe me, a lot of them did not have any if the conveniences you mentioned. 

The Purex sheets are a way to save a little and to know that I have a good quality product to do laundry.  

By the way, I tested them before leaving for Cayman and I found that 2 sheets are better for large loads, as mentioned by a previous poster.

Joan


----------



## HudsHut

I saw the Purex sheets at Target about a month ago. Thanks for the reminder and the coupon. I'll buy some today for our upcoming trip to Princeville.


----------



## TamaraQT

*Is the topic STILL detergent? or Tamara??*



Noni said:


> Tamara,
> 
> We were discussing detergent, not groceries. There are great, well stocked, grocery stores in Grand Cayman. You can almost anything that you would buy in a grocery store in the U.S., albeit, much more expensive due to the importation of almost all products.
> 
> You mentioned how expensive it must be to eat out for 2 weeks. You are probably right, but we usually eat one meal per day out. That is our choice. There are many good restaurants in Grand Cayman and we try to hit all we can. That is part of our vacation expense. We would be missing a lot if we chose to eat in all the time. We have many high quality restaurants in Houston, so we choose wisely here in Cayman and are very seldom disappointed. My husband and granddaughter are scuba divers, so that is part of our expense. That is one of the reasons we come here each year.
> 
> I think each family should choose their vacation destination. We have other forms of vacation, car trips, cruises, etc., but scuba diving plays a big part in our vacation plans. To each his own. I have been many "great diving" (his words) places with my husband and believe me, a lot of them did not have any if the conveniences you mentioned.
> 
> The Purex sheets are a way to save a little and to know that I have a good quality product to do laundry.
> 
> By the way, I tested them before leaving for Cayman and I found that 2 sheets are better for large loads, as mentioned by a previous poster.
> 
> Joan


 
First of all JOAN,

I know what we were discussing. Do you really think it is necessary to become so defensive over the fact that I think its hillarious that people carry detergent on vacation. Other people including yourself think I am silly for buying it when I get there. You were the one who hinted that many conveniences are not offered everywhere you travel. I simply stated that I wouldnt want to travel where there were no conveniences. HOWEVER, since I assume you are staying at a timeshare, I guess its safe to assume you either have a washer/dryer in your unit, or one close by your unit. Now, if there are washer/dryers provided but no place to purchase laundry detergent, then please inform me. Because that is definitely a cash cow market I can tap into to. What is it that compelled you to respond directly to me in an open forum? Isn't that what private messages are for? You are exactly right in stating "To each his own", because I thought that is what we do here. We discuss tips, opinions, ideas and experiences. We are not to make anyone feel uncomfortable or be-littled just because they do not agree. Then you get offended because I suggested it must be expensive to dine for 2 weeks as I am sure it is "In the GRAND CAYMAN".  

Until I came to this forum, I had never heard of Purex 3 in 1 sheets. I thought I would find out what they were and how well they really worked by getting honest opinions from fellow TUGgers on the subject. So when I came here, I knew WHAT THE TOPIC was. It's obvious to me that I am not welcome to voice my opinion here or ask any questions. Dont worry, you won't have to address me ever again in an open forum to defend YOUR vacation ideas over some Purex sheets.

Carrying your own laundry detergent ..$0.00(zero dollars)...
being held by security because you are carrying laundry detergent $?.??(time is to valuable to measure)......
having laundry detergent spill or leak in your luggage $200+......
Picking up a $2 bottle while on vacation to avoid all the hassle....$PRICELESS....

And that's my point!


----------



## Icc5

*Two weeks ago*



Eileen A. said:


> Purex has just introduced a new laundry detergent product that is great for travel.  3 in 1 laundry sheets contain detergent, fabric softener, and anti-static.  You just throw one in your washer and then transfer with your clothes to the dryer.
> 
> Easy to pack for trips (I just bought some for my trip to Kauai).
> Good for home use or trips to the laundromat as well.
> Couldn't find in all stores yet but saw in Albertsons and Target.



Newspaper ad with coupon appeared about 2 weeks ago when we were on vacation in Lake Tahoe.  My wife and I had just talked about how they should come up with a product like this and how great it would be for travel.
If it wasn't in the paper that day, I would have thought the room was bugged.
Bart


----------



## Arnie

*Small Loads??*

Can you cut those sheets in half? Top to bottom of course. A single individual wouldn't need a full load of laundry done.


----------



## hefleycatz

pointsjunkie said:


> i used them on the trip to HRA in the bahamas. they are wonderful. i actually cut them in thirds because the washers are smaller than the ones at home and i was only washing towels. great invention.



Arnie:  wave: Yep, I betcha can


----------



## Dori

I tried these out when we visited our DS in Korea earlier this month.  He bought them there at his local Costco.  They worked fine, and I will keep my eyes open for them here.  I'll check our Walmart.  Often the US gets new products well ahead of us.

Dori


----------



## Chrisky

*Not Here!*



Dori said:


> I'll check our Walmart.  Often the US gets new products well ahead of us.
> 
> Dori



I was also interested in giving them a try, but according to the company they are not available in Canada.


----------



## Noni

Follow up.  I used the Purex sheets all last week at the Kaibo Yacht Club Condos and I am using them this week at Morritts Seaside.  They are a good quality detergent easy on swimsuits, etc.  I hope I have enough left before we go home.  Divers and swimmers have a lot of salty swimwear!

I won't use the sheets at home, but they are definately on my list for our next trip out of the country.  Thanks again for suggesting them.

As an "afterthought", we are really enjoying our two weeks in Cayman.

Joan


----------



## Twinkstarr

Noni said:


> Follow up.  I used the Purex sheets all last week at the Kaibo Yacht Club Condos and I am using them this week at Morritts Seaside.  They are a good quality detergent easy on swimsuits, etc.  I hope I have enough left before we go home.  Divers and swimmers have a lot of salty swimwear!
> 
> I won't use the sheets at home, but they are definately on my list for our next trip out of the country.  Thanks again for suggesting them.
> 
> As an "afterthought", we are really enjoying our two weeks in Cayman.
> 
> Joan



Glad you are having a great time! 

Getting ready to pack up my sheets for our trip to Myrtle Beach this week. I'd love to get to the Caymans one of these days, I haven't been their since 1993.


----------



## Arnie

*Dumb huh?*



hefleycatz said:


> Arnie:    Yep, I betcha can



Well hefley, I know it sounded like a dumb question. Like maybe I didn't own a scissors or other cutting tool. My point was in some of these type of products they are a dual layer and have stuff in between the layers. And cutting them may open and expose the components, or allow them to spill out. I fixed your wave for you. I got that coupon anyway.  I did not see that earlier post!
Best


----------



## Noni

I just washed a personal garment for my granddaughter and cut the sheet in half lenghwise.  It worked great.

Apparently the "stuff" is in the sheet length wise.  Don't know, but it worked.


----------



## javabean

I bought a pack and just used my first load here at Manor Club in Williamsburg. Guess what I found when I went to throw my clothes into the dryer....a used purex sheet. The previous TS visitors had been using them also. They worked fine for us. I just bought the refill pack, didn't feel I needed the plastic case. I just put a few into a ziplock for our week here. 
Thanks for the info. As always, Tuggers come up with the best suggestions.


----------



## HudsHut

Walgreens has them "buy 1 get 1 free" this week. Of course, the "regular" price at Walgreens is $8.99 (as compared to $5.99 at Target and WalMart). But if using a $1.00 off coupon for each one, that's 2 packs for $6.99 + tax.


----------



## heckp

*Available in Canada?*

Anyone know if this is available in Canada or any counterparts?


----------



## hefleycatz

Arnie said:


> Well hefley, I know it sounded like a dumb question. Like maybe I didn't own a scissors or other cutting tool. My point was in some of these type of products they are a dual layer and have stuff in between the layers. And cutting them may open and expose the components, or allow them to spill out. I fixed your wave for you. I got that coupon anyway.  I did not see that earlier post!
> Best



Thank you for fixing my wave.  I don't know why it didn't take, but that is why I put it in the post, so you would see I was just trying to answer your question. in a nice way.  I don't get the chance often to give input (I'm just in the baby stage of timesharing), so I get excited when I can give an answer or advice.


----------



## Arnie

*Not a Problem.*

Hey Hefley,
No offense taken. To be honest I should have checked further. surely it takes a lot of hard effort to create some drama over 3-1 laundry sheets:hysterical: 
But as you can see it is done from time to time. This is an open board and I lurked for a long time before putting my 2 cents in. But it is better than going to college. I get on INFO OVERLOAD at times. But a  learning experience to be sure.
Best Regards


----------



## hefleycatz

Arnie, thanks 

By the way, I am a lifelong Steeler fan.  From Indy(there when the colts snuck into town), live in St. Louis (of course, not much to root for there), but will always love the Steelers!!!

lee


----------



## jzsackst

Just used the Purex sheets for 3 loads of laundry at Island Park.  We camped for two nights prior and needed to get wet smell out of all clothes.  They came out clean and fresh.  Great invention.


----------



## pedro47

thanks for the information


----------



## Dori

Since they are not available here in Canada, I guess I'll get my son to bring some over from Korea when he comes home for a visit next month.

Dori


----------



## Eileen A.

The Purex sheets will be available in Canada 1st Q 2010.
The product sold in Korea is not the Purex product and from what I'm told is more of a two in one detergent sheet and does not perform as well.


----------



## lily28

Just try to buy 2 boxes of purex sheet at walgreen (it has a buy one get one free promotion this week), the manufacture coupons from purex was refused by walgreen who claims that purex did not reimburse it for the coupon value


----------



## mishugana

has anybody had problems with this in carry on luggage?


----------



## DeniseM

We are using them on Kauai right now, and they do a good job.  White's still need bleach to get out the red dirt!


----------



## JudyH

We did all carryon to Alaska, no problem with the Purex sheets.


----------



## HudsHut

Free sample offer: 
http://www.trypurex.com/Purex_3-in-1_Free_Sample/


----------



## scrapngen

hudshut said:


> Free sample offer:
> http://www.trypurex.com/Purex_3-in-1_Free_Sample/



Thanks for the link! Sent for mine


----------



## Jaybee

Weve been using these since I first heard about them...on Tug, of course.  We find them very easy to use, and they do a good job.  I'd still been hoarding some Wisk tabs that I found, on ebay, I think, but these are great.
Incidentally, I've been taking a ziplock bag of detergent on trips for years, and never once have I thought it might be hilarious.  Many places don't have laundry facilities in the units, and I resent spending $1-$1.25 for one load of clothes in the dispensers, and I've never found a small enough bottle or box of detergent in a store that would work for a few loads.  I must confess that I sometimes do a little hand washing!  Also, I've never been in a timeshare where they left enough detergent for "1 or 2 loads".  Guess I'm too extravagant with my soap.
I have never even laughed at people who feel the need to "sterilize" everything in a timeshare before they use it. We all have our druthers, and our needs for comfort.


----------



## falmouth3

I received my samples.  Haven't used them yet as I'm planning on taking them on vacation.


----------



## JudyS

Just checked the Amazon reviews on this product. A number of people said the sheets left small grease stains on clothes, especially synthetics. Several people thought it was the green strip on top that was causing the problem, and one even cut off the green strips from the remaining sheets she owned. 

I would guess that the "grease stains" result when too much fabric softener gets released in the dryer. I never use fabric softener anyway (like several others on this thread, I have sensitive skin -- I try to avoid products that leave residue in my clothes.) I figure I'll just throw out the sheet before I put the clothes in the dryer. With the small loads that timeshare washers usually hold, finding the sheet probably won't be too tough.


----------



## zcrider

Wow, thanks for sharing this product and the link for free samples was a cool bonus too!  I never heard of it before but it sounds perfect for TS travels!!!!  I can't wait to get mine and take it to the Bahamas with me to try out!   
I usually just save up little one load free samples that I get and take those with me, but a little sheet sounds even smaller and it can't leak out of the box either, so double good.


----------



## Happytravels

*Thanks*

we just signed up for our free sample...we also received some in the mail already, plus I purchased some at the store (found a $1.00 off coupon at the store).  We take a two week trip to the Bahamas and thought this would be a great thing for the trip for doing our laundry.  For conserving space and there would be no leakages..Fantastic....


----------



## javabean

*Other Purex tale*

Thanks to Tug we have also been very happy with our Purex laundry sheets. I've even wet a corner and used it to pre-treat a spot. We are at Royal Palms right now and I showed the sheets to a friend. She went right out and purchased them for the elder adults in her family as part of the Easter Baskets she makes up for them. A easy step saver for seniors still living and managing at home. Tuggers have the best ideas.


----------



## dougp26364

We've been taking them with us on timeshare vacations since reading about them here and finding them at our local Target store. For use they've worked out great without any problems or staining issues. I do try to allow water to flow into the tub and start the process with the Purex sheet before adding clothes. I'm not sure it's a good idea to load the washer, toss the sheet onto the laundry and then start the water. It seem to me that could cause an issue with everything concentrated onto the one sheet.

We don't use them at home because we have an high efficiency washer and I don't believe these are rated for that type of front loader.


----------



## hefleycatz

dougp26364 said:


> We've been taking them with us on timeshare vacations since reading about them here and finding them at our local Target store. For use they've worked out great without any problems or staining issues. I do try to allow water to flow into the tub and start the process with the Purex sheet before adding clothes. I'm not sure it's a good idea to load the washer, toss the sheet onto the laundry and then start the water. It seem to me that could cause an issue with everything concentrated onto the one sheet.
> 
> We don't use them at home because we have an high efficiency washer and I don't believe these are rated for that type of front loader.



You are right.  I use a version call WashEze and they say to put the sheet in first and then cloths.  I always start the water, put in sheet and then cloths and have never had a problem.  Luv'em.  They are so convenient.


----------



## LLW

With any detergent, I always wait till after the detergent is fully dissolved and the tub is at least 3/4 full of water before I start putting the clothes in. This would enhance even distribution and efficient functioning of the washing power. I learned this from the instructions of a high-end concentrated detergent.


----------



## Patri

I received a free sample in the mail yesterday. Didn't even know what the product was, but when an offer said free, I sent for it. So how fun to see this old thread revived, and the 3 in 1 will be good for our next trip.
I saw early on someone was upset and thought another poster was rude to her. I hadn't seen that at all and think she over-reacted. That's what happens when we can't hear the inflections in a person's voice as they type away the thoughts in their head.


----------



## Ken555

dougp26364 said:


> We don't use them at home because we have an high efficiency washer and I don't believe these are rated for that type of front loader.



These work just fine in HE washers. The box even has the HE logo. They even state it on their website.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Ken555 said:


> These work just fine in HE washers. The box even has the HE logo. They even state it on their website.



I thought so, as I tried one in my  HE washer last year when I bought them. 

I don't use them at home, but find them great on vacation.


----------



## JustAllie

Thanks for the recommendation in this thread -- I used my free samples at a timeshare this past weekend, and they were perfect.


----------



## Catira

This is the detergent we take when on vacation. Easy to put in our luggage and does the job.


----------



## buffyscrubs

going to get them tomorrow. thanks for the coupon.


----------



## Mel

These are also great for college students - you know, the ones who never bothered to learn how to measure the detergent...

DD (the 14) went to a 3-week summer program last year, and had to do her own laundry each weekend.  These fit nicely in the pocket of her hamper, and she found them easy to use.  We used to use the tide tablets, and would have sent those with her if we still had them.  I didn't want to send liquid (which we use at home), or buy powder, and her only option to purchase on campus would have been the bookstore in the student union.

Aside from being cheaper than purchasing detergent when we arrive in some destinations, I like being familiar with the detergent I'm using - another consideration when traveling.  (With kids, this could really be an issue - DD didn't drink much milk last week because it didn't "taste right."  She argued that the local cows must have a different diet that the ones near us - only two states away).


----------



## teepeeca

Might have been said/posted before, but some timeshare unit washers/dryers are much smaller than what you have at home.  If so, cut the sheets in half.  Still works "great".

Tony


----------



## DianneL

*Cut in half*

I, too, cut them in half for small loads.  Works great.  I have used these for our last three or four vacations.  And, I learned about them on the Tug board.  Thanks.


----------

